# Can a picture tell me?



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Bear became a part of our family by happenstance therefore we don't know anything about his background/genetics. Can a photo tell me anything?


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I can't tell you much about his past from those pictures. But, I can tell you a lot about his future.

He is going to spend his evenings sleeping on the couch with his new family after a long day of running around in the grain/cornfields.

Your floors will be covered in a thin layer of light fluffy hair and the bottom foot of your windows will be covered in nose art.

But mostly, you will have a best friend and constant companion for the next ten years.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

davewis said:


> I can't tell you much about his past from those pictures. But, I can tell you a lot about his future.
> 
> He is going to spend his evenings sleeping on the couch with his new family after a long day of running around in the grain/cornfields.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!! ♥


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

Just look into Bear's eyes.


----------

